

Ask HN: Would you sign a 1M NDA? - kostko

Or what's the highest you did or didn't sign?
======
wmf
Does 1M mean 1 million? 1 million what? Years? Dollars that they'll pay you to
sign it? What?

~~~
kostko
1 million dolars in case you break the Nda.

